

People call "Node.js handles 10k connections" a magic. Erlang easily does 1MM - gleber
http://weblog.bocoup.com/node-stress-test-analysis/?cringe=true
Moral of the story first: developers, please take a look at Erlang.<p>I cringed when I read the story. Someone calls Node.js a magic when it handles 10k connections. Erlang handles 1MM connections without sweating.<p>Why? Because around two years ago I have created an Erlang server which does broadcasts of ~500bytes message to up to 1MM of concurrent users with a end-to-end delivery delay of at most 1.5 seconds, using ONE physical server and ONE application server (i.e. just one Erlang VM instance)!<p>Proof: https://www.erlang-factory.com/conference/Krakow2011/speakers/GlebPeregud<p>TL;DR. Node.js is not magic. It's not as scalable nor as robust compared to Erlang.
======
gleber
Moral of the story first: developers, please take a look at Erlang.

I cringed when I read the story. Someone calls Node.js a magic when it handles
10k connections. Erlang handles 1MM connections without sweating.

Why? Because around two years ago I have created an Erlang server which does
broadcasts of ~500bytes message to up to 1MM of concurrent users with a end-
to-end delivery delay of at most 1.5 seconds, using ONE physical server and
ONE application server (i.e. just one Erlang VM instance)!

Proof: [https://www.erlang-
factory.com/conference/Krakow2011/speaker...](https://www.erlang-
factory.com/conference/Krakow2011/speakers/GlebPeregud)

TL;DR. Node.js is not magic. It's not as scalable nor as robust compared to
Erlang.

~~~
jfaucett
I completely agree with you. The problem as I see it is that basically the
whole dev world knows javascript to some degree, heck even if they don't its a
pretty basic language and similiar to most others you know. Erlang, however,
is its own thing, completely different in terms that most imperative lang/oop
devs are used to, and means you can't just install erlang and go, which is
largely the case with node.js

~~~
gleber
Yes, good point. But I cringe when people say that "10k connections is a
magic"! There are three things which make Node.js popular: \- ease of starting
(especially with things like Meteor) \- one language for server-side and
client-side \- npm

But in terms of scalability, robustness and network performance it is inferior

